# VF-Engineering Turbo Kit!



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

VF Engineering
http://www.vf-engineering.com/ 
Click on Turbo Upgrades -> MK4 R32 -> to read up a little on what's going on 
Original Turbo Kit Thread from MKIV R32 Forum (keep tabs on .:R kit process/news to learn more)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected] (8:00 PM 3-29-2008)* »_ Thankyou for your comments and IM. Yes, we are definitely making a kit for the 2.8 24V.
We may even be going as far back as the 2.8 12V after that.
*If you, perhaps you will cross post our MK4 R32 thread in the 24V forum and mention we will be tuning the kit for the 2.8 24V.
Thanks*



_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_After much anticipation we are pleased to release these images of our pre-production MK4 and MK5 R32 stage 1 turbo charger system.
The non-aftercooled stage 1 system is planned to make in the high 300's at the crank and the stage 2 system is charge-cooled and designed to deliver in the high 400's at the crank. 
The stage 2 system has been created and pics of it will follow in this thread. The stage 2 will be conservatively tuned and designed for additional power increases when coupled with a short runner manifold. Utilizing the latest and greatest EV14 fuel injectors from Bosch and a pressure increase, the fuel delivery system has been designed to go to greater power levels.
The stage 2 charge cooled system utilizes standard cooling technology from our supercharger systems for the BMW E46M3 which creates 470whp on 91octane at 8.5psi.
The R32 turbo system is designed for both the MK4 and MK5 R32 and the stage2 aftercooler will be available for the MK5 DSG equipped models with a lower power rating than the MK4 Stg2. However different configurations will be offered for those using DSG upgrades and those wanting stg1 power with the stg2 aftercooling only.
Our manifolds are currently going through the foundry process and we use the same iron foundry as Garrett Turbos (they use more than just one). All pipework is stainless and coupled with V-band clamps for optimal assembly. 
More info will follow over the next few months and we are now adding this info to our website in the turbo section next week. Any questions can be raised on this thread and we will try to answer them (several at a time), when we are not working on our R&D.

























Someone also posted this photo of what looks like their manifold

















_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The above pics of our manifold and kit, are all of prototype parts. Several silicon hoses are going to be replaced with V-band clamps or eliminated and the exhaust manifold is in the foundry as we speak.


Discuss Folks














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Attack.:Rabbit at 8:48 PM 3-29-2008_


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engineering Turbo Kit! (Attack.:Rabbit)*

OMG!!! I read a line on the tex and looked at these pics a couple of days ago, but just blew that thread off thinking they weren't doing anything for us so why bother reading.
Im excited about this and can't wait to see how it goes.


_Modified by Skeil at 8:17 PM 3-29-2008_


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engineering Turbo Kit! (Skeil)*

i know haha when he confirmed it to me my jaw basically dropped, i was like no ****ing way.....


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engineering Turbo Kit! (Attack.:Rabbit)*








, so I wonder what software/maf housing size are they going to be using, will they team up with GIAC like the supercharger?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engineering Turbo Kit! (Skeil)*

haha idk but i'm loving the detail and whatnot...that heatsheild over the turbo and everything is going to look and fit amazing



_Modified by Attack.:Rabbit at 8:27 PM 3-29-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: VF-Engineering Turbo Kit! (Skeil)*

We are tuning all our turbo kits with a Hitachi MAF. GIAC have spent a tremendous amount of time recalibrating ECU code to use the more reliable Hitachi MAF.
GIAC tune the EVOMS GT-700 911 TT kits with the same Hitachi MAF and have found them to be far more reliable and able to handle big power upgrades.
As we have several flagship FI kits, it is not easy for us to monitor all the forums we sponsor, so I may not post here very often (at least until we start work on the 2.8-12/24V. If you want to see our progress you can look at our turbo thread in the MK4 R32 forum and watch its progress on our website under the "turbo" link on our menu.
_text added_
The above pics of our manifold and kit, are all of prototype parts. Several silicon hoses are going to be replaced with V-band clamps or eliminated and the exhaust manifold is in the foundry as we speak.



_Modified by [email protected] at 5:35 PM 3-29-2008_


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engineering Turbo Kit! ([email protected])*

totally understood about the posting frequency http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but it is awesome to know that you guys @ VF have not forgotten our little niche and are doing some incredible things








I'll post the link to the MKIV R32 forum thread in the OP so people can always refer to it


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engineering Turbo Kit! (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_totally understood about the posting frequency http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but it is awesome to know that you guys @ VF have not forgotten our little niche and are doing some incredible things










x2, and


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_...that heatsheild over the turbo and everything is going to look and fit amazing

Yeah I agree, and I thought that was the stock heat sheild only modified to fit the pipe running from the turbo to the throttle body...
The kit does look really good


_Modified by Skeil at 8:44 PM 3-29-2008_


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engineering Turbo Kit! (Skeil)*

hmm..i can't really tell if it's just a modified heatsheild. Maybe in the photo it is...but i'd imagine if they intended for the production kit to run a heatsheild and the stock one didn't fit, they would fab one for the kit no?


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

Can you imagine trying to stuff that turbo and piping in there like that? Me being an E46 M3 owner also I know that VF makes strong supercharger kits. I just want lots of reliable power. hehe


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering Turbo Kit! (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_i'd imagine if they intended for the production kit to run a heatsheild and the stock one didn't fit, they would fab one for the kit no?









i think they probably will fab one, remember this is just a general outline/mock up of what the kit will look like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'm wondering about pricing... do you think they'll be able to compete with C2 on that front?


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: VF-Engineering Turbo Kit! (drumnjuny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drumnjuny* »_
i think they probably will fab one, remember this is just a general outline/mock up of what the kit will look like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'm wondering about pricing... do you think they'll be able to compete with C2 on that front?

I'm wondering if they'll take in their supercharger kits as credit towards their turbo kits.


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering Turbo Kit! (Mr. Rictus)*

Oh and another thing... when do you think the kit will come out? another 6 months? another year?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engineering Turbo Kit! (drumnjuny)*

haha idk about ETA on it but i'm hoping at least by end of 08... lol i'm planning my financial monies and what have you for it's release


----------



## GreyBullet (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering Turbo Kit! (Attack.:Rabbit)*

This is will be so freaking sick when it comes out! VF is known for reliability and power. Developing a turbo setup for our 24v, I am just mind-bottled!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: VF-Engineering Turbo Kit! (Attack.:Rabbit)*

Wow, thats pretty good. I like the look of that exh mani -- it looks like it would work quite well. 
What turbo are they using with this? How big is the pipong? (Intake, charge, exhaust)?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engineering Turbo Kit! (PhReE)*

on their site with the .:R kit it says Garrett GTXX series turbo, so i would imagine the same or similar for ours.
im hoping for a GT35









edit:
oh and what i'm also most excited to know about is hopefully being able to use the flash switcher with this kit since it's GIAC. That'd be phenomenal to have access to 100 octane, valet, kill and other options like that.


_Modified by Attack.:Rabbit at 1:06 AM 3-30-2008_


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: VF-Engineering Turbo Kit! (Attack.:Rabbit)*

This is f-ing sweet. I"m curious on what the price is going to be. They look like there going to be using top end parts with a GT turbo and such. If its not to high this could be some good competition for C2 and everyone else. This could be the start of the price drop on 24v parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Its good to see some competition out there finally.


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering Turbo Kit! (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
I'm wondering if they'll take in their supercharger kits as credit towards their turbo kits.









by the time vf gets this thing developed and produced ur supercharger kit will be 20 years old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

It hasn't taken that long for VF to come out with their Stage 3 supercharger setup so I'm sure the turbo won't take long. haha


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (cpchillin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpchillin* »_It hasn't taken that long for VF to come out with their Stage 3 supercharger setup so I'm sure the turbo won't take long. haha

Stage III has been scrapped. From what I know, a Stage II+ is in the works.


----------



## scristvr6 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engineering Turbo Kit! (Attack.:Rabbit)*

no offence to vf but stage 3 sc?????? what happened to that...i still have faith though. i know theyll get it done. and cant wait


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: VF-Engineering Turbo Kit! (drumnjuny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drumnjuny* »_Oh and another thing... when do you think the kit will come out? another 6 months? another year?

Probably about as long as stage 3 has taken for the 24V... about 3 years and counting lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Unless they plan on beating C2's prices...







I dunno.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: VF-Engineering Turbo Kit! (scristvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scristvr6* »_no offence to vf but stage 3 sc?????? what happened to that...i still have faith though. i know theyll get it done. and cant wait










_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
Stage III has been scrapped. From what I know, a Stage II+ is in the works.

This came straight from VF the last time I called them.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering Turbo Kit! (Mr. Rictus)*

If they try to compete with C2's pricing, their turbo kit is going to cost less than their stage 2 SC kit? Doesn't seem likely..
I'm going for a estimate of 7-10g's, for the whole kit.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering Turbo Kit! (One Gray GLI)*

That looks like it was built very well. I love the exhaust manifold. I dont know if this has been covered, but i wonder if they will make a SRI for the 12+ PSI kits








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For VF


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

SWEET!
I bet they're going to offer a free installation or something to write up with some instructions. Guess who lives roughly 15 miles from VF-Engineering's shop? 
-Emron


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (Emron)*

We will be looking for a test car also, so someone is going to get a kit installed at cost too!
BTW, some of you might be making fun of how long it takes to release our products, and we dont take offense to that, but do take into consideration that we have 77 different supercharger kits, including systems for most BMWs and Porsche 911's. 
We are working on CARB, 3 other kits, including 2.0T. S4-V8, E92 335, Mk4/5R32, so unless someone wants to pay $100K for the first 24v kit, then a little realism is needed from the critics.
I am suggesting that you consider what it takes to create a quality product and with limited commercial viability relatively speaking.

When we were the first to release a production FI kit for the MK4 24V in Sept 2002, there was no doubt that our kit was a quality product. In the same way we are going to create a 24V-T kit that meets the same standards even if we are late to enter the market.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

^^^ No doubt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Glad you guys roll with the punches.







In all honesty tho - my stage 2 VF kit was the **** in terms of reliability... so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you guys.
Just bustin' your balls with the whole time situation.










_Modified by MeiK at 11:17 AM 3-31-2008_


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (MeiK)*

can i get some super sweet deal on a conversion for probably having the most miles on a SC'er kit of yours? i think im about to roll almost 80k... at the very least can i have a supercharger rebuild? im pretty sure i could use new lines and seals there is a lot of oil in that area.
but hey VF makes products right they work properly and always run...i dont think my car has never not started besides a dead battery http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*

i volunteer rajvosa to be the test car


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

If I wasn't on the other side of the United States, I'd gladly offer my car as a test car. I was in the market for a c2 kit, but I think I can wait a bit more. I have GIAC already anyway, so, might as well


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

Nik what kind of time frame are you looking at for a 24v 2.8L turbo kit to be ready for production? And yes we know that quality takes time.


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, my car being entirely stock under the hood (minus a CAI that can be removed and replaced with the stock intake), is probably the type of candidate they're looking for with the at cost installation.
However, I hope to have a turbo kit well before they release one for our motor.
-Emron


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Emron)*

oh man if you guys picked me i would go ape ****.
of course i don't even have the money for the at cost kit lol...
anndd i'm not going to have my vdub when it finally comes out








but feel free to pick me anyway i'll make it work somehow haha
I was wondering about you're kits for the .:R32, actually in general kits for the 3.2L VR6 this is probably going to sound dumb but the German A3 3 door has the 3.2L VR6 in it, would it fit naturally or would there be a huge problem getting it to work?


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

How about this, I buy their kit at cost and they buy my car at cost, this way if anything happens, we both have our money, right?


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

I wonder what your car is at cost... to VW.
-Emron


----------



## GotVroom (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (Emron)*

This is freaking amazing...ive been saving for a stage 2 sc kit but now im thinking about waiting a lil longer, ive heared nothing but positive feedback on all aspects of vf-engineering so props to you guys and good luck with everything ...cant wait till this hits the market


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_i volunteer rajvosa to be the test car









Amen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Im sure this kit will be ready soon...I might get it if I get a good deal on it


----------



## GreyBullet (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

When I think of VF, I think of quality. I know I can definetly wait for it. Most likely because I won't have the money til then haha


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (GreyBullet)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf4FofmLhNQ


----------



## G:L:I:24vvvv (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drumnjuny* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf4FofmLhNQ


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (G:L:I:24vvvv)*

Look at all that crap they have in stock.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*

that thing sounds very nice....


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*

wow


----------



## GotVroom (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (mjille)*

omg i cant wait


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

I've been in there where they're filming. They do have A LOT of stuff in stock.
-Emron


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Emron)*

any new word on our version of the turbo kit? being you were in the belly of the beast and all?


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_any new word on our version of the turbo kit? being you were in the belly of the beast and all?









I'm gonna guess that when the R32 kit goes into production, they'll start working on ours...


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't know anything about the turbo kit.
However, I believe I might have been the first to hear, outside of VF employees, that a stage III supercharger kit would not be going into production.
On a side note:
People piece together turbo kits and run stand alone or whatever. Is it possible to piece together a supercharger kit for our cars? 
Is 6psi relative to horsepower with a blower the same as 6psi relative to horsepower with a turbo? 
Is it possible to get 12psi out of a supercharger? I've been googling around a bit to see what some possible PSI numbers are and it seems people don't really go above 9PSI.
Everyone was kind of waiting for VF Engineering to make a Stage III -- can it not be advanced to stage III without VF Engineering's help? What was Stage III going to provide that Stage II didn't?
Anyway, I think it'd be cool to have a 'stand alone' custom supercharger kit.
-Emron


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Emron)*

Superchargers use engine power to operate (belt), turbos use wasted energy from the exhaust gases, so in order for a supercharger to create power you're gonna sacrifice some power, that's why you get less tq with the S/C vs turbo at the same psi.
Im sure you can tweak your stage 2 to boost more but remember that V9 blower can't really take high boost, it will blow...that's one of the reasons VF didn't continue with the stage 3 I believe....however, 12V 's make more boost with the V9, around 10-11 psi.
Your best bet for more power is to save all that money you would spend on a standalone etc. and get a turbo kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

watching


----------



## vwaddicct07 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DuB_MaNG)*

This is all great and everything but how is anyone going to tune??







let me guess.....we all get the same flash.....


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

... all get the same flash....
Is that what C2 is doing?


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Emron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emron* »_... all get the same flash....
Is that what C2 is doing?

Basically. You're forgetting that our stock ECUs adapt very well. They detect knock etc, and adjust. The ME7 system is pretty complex, actually. A buddy of mine is running a Uni 630cc file on a turbo r32, and as soon as it's broken in and running, he'll send logs to Mike Z at Unitronic, and they'll go from there, I'm assuming?
I could just be talking out of my ass though. I just know our ECUs adapt pretty good, you just can't access major fueling things without a standalone, as far as I know.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_A buddy of mine is running a Uni 630cc file on a turbo r32, and as soon as it's broken in and running, he'll send logs to Mike Z at Unitronic, and they'll go from there, I'm assuming?

Our 630 and 870 files are good to go without the need for tweaking








Nice kit BTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:02 AM 5-6-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Since were on this subject of software, is it going to be GIAC-powered as well?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

^ from what i have read in the MKIV R thread, and dyno thread, yes.
.:R photos, progress/prototype ...ours is queued after the MKV .:R kit















[/QUOTE]


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

RSS 32 Beta dynos in case anyone wants to see
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3860888
and a dyno vid on 91 octane








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKk0BrqNbbE


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We are working on CARB, 3 other kits, including 2.0T. S4-V8, E92 335, Mk4/5R32, so unless someone wants to pay $100K for the first 24v kit, then a little realism is needed from the critics.
In the same way we are going to create a 24V-T kit that meets the same standards even if we are late to enter the market. 


Well it looks like you all are going to need some more employees.








If your too late, they wont sell. C2 is dominating the 24vT market and knocked out your supercharger systems... I hope you all can come up with a reliable release date so people can hold off from going C2... because as of now, they offer the best thing out.


----------



## G:L:I:24vvvv (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: (GotVroom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotVroom* »_This is freaking amazing...ive been saving for a stage 2 sc kit but now im thinking about waiting a lil longer, ive heared nothing but positive feedback on all aspects of vf-engineering so props to you guys and good luck with everything ...cant wait till this hits the market









obviously u havent seen this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3926533


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We are working on CARB, 3 other kits, including 2.0T. S4-V8, E92 335, Mk4/5R32, so unless someone wants to pay $100K for the first 24v kit, then a little realism is needed from the critics.
I am suggesting that you consider what it takes to create a quality product and with limited commercial viability relatively speaking.

When we were the first to release a production FI kit for the MK4 24V in Sept 2002, there was no doubt that our kit was a quality product. In the same way we are going to create a 24V-T kit that meets the same standards even if we are late to enter the market. 

So why is it that the 24v is pretty much always last on every tuner's list? 
You guys were very quickin releasing a SC kit for the 24v motor back in 2002? And compared to all the other cars that you produce aftermarkets for, it seems the SC kits sold quite well. I hear the name "VF" associated with "VR6 & R32" more than I do over in the Porsche and BMW camp. 
Furthermore, with roughly 6-years now under your belt testing and tuning BDF and BJS engines, would it not be logical to assume that the learning curve for developing a turbo kit on these motors could be drastically reduced? 
Your comments, feedback, and opinions regarding these 2 questions are greatly appreciated!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Over here in SoCal, where VF is located, VF-supercharged BMWs are everywhere.
-Emron


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Emron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emron* »_Over here in SoCal, where VF is located, VF-supercharged BMWs are everywhere.
-Emron

Over here in North TX, very far away from VF headquarters, VF-supercharged BMWs are nowhere to be found.
-pOrKcHoP bOy


----------



## sleeper (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

not trying to be a critic as i'll be the first to admit i dont know a whole lot but what about heat soak? Or did i miss something?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (sleeper)*

i think its going to be Air water intercooled if it does come out for our cars. Same exact manner as the R32 version of the kit that i saw at WF14 this weekend


----------



## SilverSurfer337 (Nov 6, 2007)

subscribed


----------

